# Obama, Clinton and the IRS



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

By now, I'm sure you all have seen reports on the IRS playing games with certain organizations and their tax status. (I am being specifically vague here because my paranoia is running pretty high.)

Back when Bill Clinton was president and that little episode was going on with Ms. Lewinsky, I wondered why the churches and other rights organizations such as the National Organization of Women (NOW) were being unexplainably quiet on the issue. I would have expected a firestorm of outrage by everyone.

I was told by one Catholic priest that they had been advised by the diocese not to talk about that issue from the pulpit or their charity classification would be jeopardized.

Seems to me we have a problem in this country!

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would love to join the NRA. Ashamed to say I let my membership lapse years ago. 
I wonder if i join it, will I be targeted by the IRS, too?
If they can target tea party members, they can target NRA members.

The IRS scandal chills me to my very soul. I have never felt more intimidated by the government than I have now. Did you see the new "monitoring" facility the govt built out west? They say it has already collected 20 trillion pieces of data on Americans, looking for key words on emails, texts and cell phones and its not even finished.
It's over guys. The "land of the free" is gone. You think your cell phone or email is private? Nope. 
I bet this website could be monitored. Lots of good ol country boys hanging out here. We could be being profiled!!! 
Maybe you think I'm crazy, but I guess all those tea party folks thought they weren't gonna be targeted by the IRS, either!!!
Once the government shuts down FREE THOUGHT, were pretty much doomed. If people can't express themselves through individual liberty granted to us in the constitution, we are no longer America that we used to be. People will have to comply or be brutalized by the IRS. That's not America.

Guess were gonna have to start talking in "code" words soon, huh? Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Notice how the lame stream media didnt cover the Dr Gosnell trial?
They didnt want abortion rights to be viewed in a bad way, so they didn't cover the fact that this murderer killed many babies born ALIVE. He murdered them so he could complete the abortion. 
SICK!!!!!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Notice how the lame stream media didnt cover the Dr Gosnell trial?
> They didnt want abortion rights to be viewed in a bad way, so they didn't cover the fact that this murderer killed many babies born ALIVE. He murdered them so he could complete the abortion.
> SICK!!!!!


I heard about this on NPR (!) and what makes me sick is the way the abortion rights oh I mean women's rights people are trying as hard as they can to spin this. They say he was a fringe element, provided "services" in a poor low class area, etc. Then they say that prosecuting this person is an example of how abortion can be made safer. Safer? (sarcastic laugh here).

There was talk of pressing murder charges against the Cleveland Ohio kidnapper because he forced his victims to have abortions. It seems to me that murder is unlawfully taking the life of another human being. So apparently the definition of when an unborn child is a human varies, depending on what is convienient. HYPOCRITES!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You think the IRS latest dirty deeds are scary, what happens when a government body starts to dole out our healthcare???

Good little sheep, let em have whatever it takes to keep em alive, TEA party, NRA, etc stall and delay and maybe they'll die before any treatment is doled out?

Some more thug tactics by the IRS:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2324716/Document-IRS-ordered-conservative-educational-group-turn-list-high-school-college-students-trained.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, sir!!
Oh, he's a registered republican??? Lets let the cancer develop a little longer before we OZ,k his chemotherapy....
Think it ain't gonna happen???!
Better start eating your broccoli now, boys!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What the IRS has done is Treason. All participating members of the agency should be prosecuted as a threat to this country and its people and should be prosecuted as treasonists.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If I was responsible for collecting taxes I too would look pretty carefully at a group that publicly says it abhors paying taxes.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Fair tax bill! Oh I love my government they are doing a great job.I just couldn't imagine why anyone would say otherwise. Read that web police.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> If I was responsible for collecting taxes I too would look pretty carefully at a group that publicly says it abhors paying taxes.


Whoa....theres no need to "investigate" anyone who doesnt like paying taxes. I dont mind paying my fair share, but I'm not paying for some morons stupid lazy behavior.
Do you know what "investigate" means to the IRS? We aint talking about simple auditing of taxes here, we're talking about phone, email messages, what groups we belong to, who we associate with and lots of other personal information. This is pure intimidation tactics to discourage others from belonging to groups that like limited government or a government that doesnt take part in late term abortion or believe in the 2nd amendment?.
Have you seen how long the IRS is taking to approve those who are applying for tax exemp status that belong to conservative groups compared to those who are not?
do you know our government IS monitoring our cell phone calls, emails, etc.? If you dont believe me, check out the facility they just built to collect just such data.
You need to read a little more about whats really going on down here before you make a blanket statement like that.
Sure, I pay my taxes, but I hate seeing my hard earned money go to paying taxes wasted on lazy losers who wont work and women who refuse to stop spreading their legs!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> If I was responsible for collecting taxes I too would look pretty carefully at a group that publicly says it abhors paying taxes.


I think most taxpayers in this country "abhor" paying taxes today because of the tax and spend liberals that are running the country. The worm will eventually turn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I would love to join the NRA. Ashamed to say I let my membership lapse years ago.
> I wonder if i join it, will I be targeted by the IRS, too?
> If they can target tea party members, they can target NRA members.
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid to rejoin the NRA. This is one very vocal voice for our 2nd amendment rights, and this organization apparently has some clout. NRA needs your support.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Brother, I sure want to. I'm not a gun nut, but I like that the NRA stands up to this tyrannical government.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Don't be afraid to rejoin the NRA. This is one very vocal voice for our 2nd amendment rights, and this organization apparently has some clout. NRA needs your support.


There is only one reason that I have not joined the NRA, and that is because their executives seem way overpaid. Years ago Wayne LaPierre was getting a 1.5 million a year salary. The POTUS gets less than 250,000 (I think). I would like to see my hard earned money do something useful, and not go to make a tiny dent in some exec's salary.



> If I was responsible for collecting taxes I too would look pretty carefully at a group that publicly says it abhors paying taxes.


The flaw with this thinking is that rich and poor, liberal and conservative almost to a person make very sure not to pay a dollar more than they owe the government.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Don't be afraid to rejoin the NRA. This is one very vocal voice for our 2nd amendment rights, and this organization apparently has some clout. NRA needs your support.


I joined just so they could claim one more member when Obummer was trying his gun grab.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Check out goa ( gun owners of America) it's another good organization to help keep up with whats going on. I like the take action feature that you can use to reach reps and senators an let them know we ain't liking all this stuff their trying to feed us. Any ideas where would be a good place to relocate? Heard brazil has some good farm land? Lol


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm also a NRA member to, gosh dog, we need somebody fighting for us while we're out here working ! Maybe we quit working like the other % an we can bankrupt em


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> There is only one reason that I have not joined the NRA, and that is because their executives seem way overpaid. Years ago Wayne LaPierre was getting a 1.5 million a year salary. The POTUS gets less than 250,000 (I think). I would like to see my hard earned money do something useful, and not go to make a tiny dent in some exec's salary.
> 
> The flaw with this thinking is that rich and poor, liberal and conservative almost to a person make very sure not to pay a dollar more than they owe the government.


Still a lot of salary, but not quite what you indicate. Read on...

http://www.meetthenra.org/nra-member/Wayne%20LaPierre

I know of some investors who make much more than this for investing retirement funds while not having to be in the public eye or fighting for our rights as Americans.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> There is only one reason that I have not joined the NRA, and that is because their executives seem way overpaid. Years ago Wayne LaPierre was getting a 1.5 million a year salary. The POTUS gets less than 250,000 (I think). I would like to see my hard earned money do something useful, and not go to make a tiny dent in some exec's salary.
> 
> The flaw with this thinking is that rich and poor, liberal and conservative almost to a person make very sure not to pay a dollar more than they owe the government.


Pouts salary is 400,000.
Obama made $790,000 last year in total. 
They estimate he'll be worth 100 million after his second term.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The NRA is hardly a glowing example of an organization for the average gun owner. Some pretty crazy folks tied into that org.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> The NRA is hardly a glowing example of an organization for the average gun owner. Some pretty crazy folks tied into that org.


Oh BS, there's freaking crazies in every organization known to mankind....the NRA does one heck of alot of good for gun owners...it sure as heck beats the alternative of letting the freakin bleeding heart liberals legislate guns.

Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tying all gun owners who belong to the NRA to a few radicals in the NRA is like saying all Baptists are as nuts as the ones who belong to Westboro. Or sayin the NRA is a horrible organization because of the few fringe cases is the same as saying all Baptists are horrible people because of the ones who belong to Westboro.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Speaking of Westboro:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


>


Photo on the right puts me in mind of Nixon.....of course Nixon's lies pales compared to the Obama lies about the IRS. It would be a fairy tale ending if the socialist was impeached. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just saying once an organization with in my opinion more noble and grass roots based past gets mixed up at the top levels with a mix of political and semi-radical ideas it kind of tarnishes the reputation. I suppose its how most muslims feel.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Photo on the right puts me in mind of Nixon.....of course Nixon's lies pales compared to the Obama lies about the IRS. It would be a fairy tale ending if the socialist was impeached.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not so sure about that, try saying President Biden with a straight face.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Not so sure about that, try saying President Biden with a straight face.


Buwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I'm just saying once an organization with in my opinion more noble and grass roots based past gets mixed up at the top levels with a mix of political and semi-radical ideas it kind of tarnishes the reputation. I suppose its how most muslims feel.


Let me tell ya what, the leftist organizations are way more whacko, violent and destructive. SLA, ELF, weathermen, etc.
These retards go out and murder innocent people. Destroy property because they're unemployed losers with so much pent up anger, the only thing they can do is take it out on [email protected] abiding good people. How about abortion? How about this loser that snips the spinal cords of babies born alive? Think he's a republican or belongs to the NRA? Lol
Bill Ayers? Bernadine Dorn??? 
Those names ring a bell? Think they belong to the NRA?

Let me tell you something else: in the nearby town there's a republican headquarters and a democrat headquarters. Why is it that the republican headquarters windows are always broken and building is always burned, destroyed, defaced? Yet The democrat headquarters building is never damaged?
I thought liberals were so freakin peaceful? I thought they hated violence? Smokin their weed and peace and love, all that nonsense?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And here yah go, a lefties dream come true.

IRS Official in Charge During Tea Party Targeting Now Runs Health Care Office abcnews.go.com(Andrew Harrer/Bloomberg via Getty Images)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I'm just saying once an organization with in my opinion more noble and grass roots based past gets mixed up at the top levels with a mix of political and semi-radical ideas it kind of tarnishes the reputation. I suppose its how most muslims feel.


Speaking of "Muslim", isn't it disturbing that 30 of the top 31 on the FBI most wanted list are Muslim and the current administration won't recognize that. Hassan shot up a bunch of people on a military base while shouting "ahu achbar" and its called "workplace violence" by the obama administration. 
However, if an American wants to start a 504c tax exempt group with the name "tea party", "patriot", etc. that they are scrutinized, targeted and harassed by the IRS? 
What has the team party done compared to Muslim extremists to our country?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our current Administration has done more to harm and potentially bury the Democratic party than any opposing political party ever could.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Our current Administration has done more to harm and potentially bury the Democratic party than any opposing political party ever could.


Here's hoping.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Our current Administration has done more to harm and potentially bury the Democratic party than any opposing political party ever could.


Don't seem to be hurting them THAT much. What other than gun regulation haven't they been able to force through?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Don't seem to be hurting them THAT much. What other than gun regulation haven't they been able to force through?


It is a entirely different ballgame now....just look at the recent events, house repealing obamacare, recent court decisions, IRS harassment of citizens, benghazi. Things will be totally different for the socialist lame duck from this month forward. The liberal kittens have their eyes open now....some will view in a suspect light...others will continue to hold out their hands....but the mandate/blank check days are over.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> It is a entirely different ballgame now....just look at the recent events, house repealing obamacare, recent court decisions, IRS harassment of citizens, benghazi. Things will be totally different for the socialist lame duck from this month forward. The liberal kittens have their eyes open now....some will view in a suspect light...others will continue to hold out their hands....but the mandate/blank check days are over.Regards, Mike


Mike, with all due respect, hasn't the damage already been done? 8 years of Obama's crap economy? Lets not forget what unemployment still is like 8%. How about Obama care for the rest of our lives ? 17 trillion in debt? I've heard many knowledgeable people say Romney was the last shot for us. 
Even if the recent scandals were the death of liberalism, how are we gonna bounce back from the damage Obama already did? 
There's 25 million illegals here in our country living off the system. That's 1 in 12 people we have to support that pay no taxes, yet receive all the benefits that pelosi can give them!


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> I'm just saying once an organization with in my opinion more noble and grass roots based past gets mixed up at the top levels with a mix of political and semi-radical ideas it kind of tarnishes the reputation. I suppose its how most muslims feel.


Comparing the NRA which believes that the second amendment is for the protection of liberty to Islam which teaches violent jihad in their unholy books is a bit absurd.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Don't seem to be hurting them THAT much. What other than gun regulation haven't they been able to force through?


Can't recall the name of it, but the internet bill also failed.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There is major discord inside the Democratic party. Those forced to back him because of party loyalty are now beginning to question if going down with the ship is a smart move.

I believe some of the liberal media got a shot of reality with the Administration getting access to the phone records.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If your paying attention at all you'll notice that the guy who just got thrown under the bus for the IRS scandal has only been in office as a temp and was due to step down next month anyways.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah that's what I saw Marty.....but the ax will start getting closer to the root of the tree before all of this is over.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> If your paying attention at all you'll notice that the guy who just got thrown under the bus for the IRS scandal has only been in office as a temp and was due to step down next month anyways.


SCAPEGOAT


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> SCAPEGOAT





Vol said:


> Yeah that's what I saw Marty.....but the ax will start getting closer to the root of the tree before all of this is over.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I sure hope so, the person who was actually in charge of the department giving the conservatives grief was department head from 2009-2012, now she's been promoted to running the obamacare division of the IRS along with 16,000 new employees.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

And she got a $103,000 bonus for doing such a great job beating up on those conservative 504c groups, too. Isn't that nice?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> If your paying attention at all you'll notice that the guy who just got thrown under the bus for the IRS scandal has only been in office as a temp and was due to step down next month anyways.


Sorry, I didn't see that, I was focused on Angelina Jolie's double mastectomy....lol

Ya know, seriously, this is such a joke, but we all know nothing will come of this. 
This country will never impeach its first African American president.


----------

